#ubuntu-co 2011-05-09
<toplop> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #ubuntu-co :D
<kurono> hola
<kurono> hola
<SergioMeneses> kurono, \o
<kurono> hola sergio
<kurono> tengo un pequeño problema con mi ubuntu
<kurono> cada vez que el sistema intenta cambiar la resolucion de la pantalla (ya sea por configuracion de pontalla o por una aplicacion)
<kurono> se cierra la sesion
<kurono> y me deja en la pantalla de login
<Andphe> eso es porque se revientan las X
<Andphe> lo primero seria tratar de obtener un mensaje de error
<Andphe> tal vez desde los logs
<kurono> mmm... ejecuntando algun fullscreen por terminal o que?
<Andphe> digo, mirar el archivo de logs
<Andphe> o arranque una sesion sin X, las corre y trata de cambiar la resolucion
<kurono> y donde se ubica ese archivo?
<Andphe> cuando se revienten debe volver al shell 
<Andphe> y ver el mensaje
<Andphe> en /var/log/Xorg.o.log
<SergioMeneses> me dormi :S
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, luis_lopez  http://novatillasku.com/2011/05/09/acto-de-presentacion-uds/
<luis_lopez> SergioMeneses: la gran noticia es que mdz se va de Canonical -> http://blog.canonical.com/?p=566 :s
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, si! aunq hace varios dias se anuncio
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, como le fue en Boston? q dijo andresmujica?
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<kurono> revisando el archivo que me dices, andphe, hay una parte donde se repite muchas veces un mensaje como este:
<kurono> No suitable BIOS mode found for 840x525 69Hz.
<kurono> pero con distintas resoluciones y valores de Hz
<kurono> eso tendra algo que ver?
<luis_lopez> SergioMeneses: estuvo buena la cumbre, fue grato conocer "cara a cara" a andresmujica :)
<Andphe> kurono y que resolucion le quiere poner ?
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, q bueno! y ud cuando se pasa por Colombia? para q termine de conocer a la gente
<kurono> no me interesa cambiarle la resolucion, solo quiero poder ejecutar aplicaciones fullscreen...
<kurono> por ejemplo, el wine no ejecuta ni la ventana de configuracion
<Andphe> kurono, pero es solo en wine ?
<Andphe> es decir su problema es con wine ?
<SergioMeneses> Saludos compañeros! todos invitados a participar https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES/
<Andphe> SPAM!!!
<Andphe> :P
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, :S ud como siempre !
<Lamusj> SergioMeneses, hoy a las 10pm empiezas en el OpenWeek ?
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj, no...
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj, 17:00 de bogota
<Lamusj> SergioMeneses, Ok! hay estare!
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj, eso!
<SergioMeneses> hollman, Andphe luis_lopez MagicFab http://blip.tv/file/5122502
<SergioMeneses> bueno gente nos vemos luego!...
<MagicFab> hollman, luis_lopez, sergiokof : https://picasaweb.google.com/magicfab/HaitiAvril2011#
<hollman> MagicFab, ya las vi :P
<hollman> MagicFab, en esta por que estaba con chaqueta y en las demas en bermudas y sudando ... ?? https://picasaweb.google.com/magicfab/HaitiAvril2011#5604739212443221858
<MagicFab> Montreal vs. Haiti :)
<hollman> haaa ok.
<hollman> pense que todas eran en Montreal ..
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
<Lamusj> SergioMeneses, buenas!
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj, \o
<asnos> 0.0
<SergioMeneses> un asnos 
<asnos> :D
<SergioMeneses> asnos, de donde sos?
<asnos> de colombia
<SergioMeneses> asnos, jajaja de q ciudad?
<asnos> bogota
<SergioMeneses> asnos, aa q bueno! fue a la fiesta de lanzamiento?
<asnos> no hay tiempo
<asnos> el estudio se lo come todo
<SergioMeneses> asnos, jejeje :D
<kubot> Announcement from my owner (m4v): En unos minutos empieza la primera jornada de Ubuntu Open Week en español, canal #ubuntu-charlas. Más información https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: como es el canal
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: parceeeeeeeeeeeeeee demoreseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, #ubuntu-charlas-backstage
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, jajaja
<IngForigua> bueno ya tengo los logs de las anteriores listos jejeje
<IngForigua> Lamusj: al fin fue a venezuela?
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: parce me demoro un poco voy al colegio por mi hermano siga asi jejejeje
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, huy parce rapido
<SergioMeneses> sobre el tiempo
<IngForigua> volvi
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, listo
<SergioMeneses> menos mal
#ubuntu-co 2011-05-10
<asnos> alguno sabe como unirme a CINS (SENA)
<IngForigua> ???
<IngForigua> !google CINS sena
<kubot> Grupos_de_Usuarios - El Directorio: <http://el-directorio.org/Grupos_de_Usuarios>
<asnos> hay estooy pero ninguno de los links anda
<asnos> bueno talvez ya no existe
<hollman> JaimeRave, ping
<hollman> JaimeRave, ping
<asnos> Lag con JaimeRave : 2 segundos
<hollman> JaimeRave, ping
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ud no tenia unas laminas?
<IngForigua> nou
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, http://www.slideshare.net/sergioandresmeneses/firmandococ-5587842
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<JaimeRave> hollman pong
<hollman> hola JaimeRave como va ?
<hollman> ud como es el chacho en wine
<hollman> me puede ayudar ...
<JaimeRave> si, cuentame
<hollman> sabe si es posible correr el adobe cs5 en wine ?
<JaimeRave> ummmm te recomiendo te consigas una version portable por que el instalador no sirve
<hollman> JaimeRave, mmmm
<hollman> de esa joda hay portable ??
<hollman> no sabia
<hollman> y es que ?  una version minimal ?
<JaimeRave> cual de todos los cs5 necesitas?
<hollman> o el 4
<hollman> el illustrator
<hollman> y el phothoshpop
<hollman> o como se escriba esa joda
<JaimeRave> hollman en taringa se consiguen
<JaimeRave> http://www.taringa.net/posts/downloads/5468283/Adobe-Illustrator-CS5-v15_0_0-Portable.html
<JaimeRave> pruebalo y me dices como te va, si no funciona me mandas lo que te sale en la consola al correo
<hollman> JaimeRave, aparte de instalar el win es necesario o recomendable algun otro paquete ?
<JaimeRave> te recomiendo que tengas el ppa de wine agregado e instales wine1.3 https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa
<JaimeRave> wine1.3-gecko y winetricks nunca hacen daño
<hollman> bien
<hollman> gracias
<hollman> cualquier cosa lo molesto ...
<hollman> vamos a ver si puedo o si me toca vitualizar el win2
<JaimeRave> de todas formas la appdb es tu amiga http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20158
<JaimeRave> listo
<IngForigua> luis_lopez: hola alguna vez pasaste un link de que hacia uno si perdia una sesion donde los archivos estubiesen encriptados me lo facilita de nuevo gracias :D
<luis_lopez> IngForigua: Sesion?
<IngForigua> !google recuperar carpeta encriptada ubuntu natty
<kubot> Apuntes para no olvidar... y compartir: Encriptar datos con GPG: <http://apuntes-para-no-olvidar.blogspot.com/2010/11/encriptar-datos-con-gpg.html>
<IngForigua> si cuando encriptas tus archivos
<luis_lopez> IngForigua: ah! la particion...
<IngForigua> sipo
 * IngForigua tenia ese link en los marcadores pero por cosas del delstino los perdi xD
<luis_lopez> IngForigua: la verdad no recuerdo :s
<luis_lopez> encontre esto, pero creo que no es: http://howtoforge.com/unlock-a-luks-encrypted-root-partition-via-ssh-on-ubuntu
<IngForigua> voy a mirar
<luis_lopez> IngForigua: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8120200/ingforigua_skype.png <- #FAIL
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, \o 
<SergioMeneses> q modales los miso :S
<luis_lopez> SergioMeneses: np
<SergioMeneses> *mios
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, como haz visto la uds?
<luis_lopez> como dije alguna vez: al final Ubuntu sera QT ;)
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, pero qt solo lo usa unity 2d
<SergioMeneses> :S
<luis_lopez> SergioMeneses: eso es ahora... http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/568
<SergioMeneses> reading...
<SergioMeneses> o.0 the developer’s choice of Qt has no influence on the first two
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, tiene razon!... es brujo
<IngForigua> luis_lopez: esa vieja esta ardida igual no uso skipe, twitter hace un aNo
<IngForigua> facebook hace mas de 6 meses
<IngForigua> el twitter no se como hacerle pa que me bajen la cuenta
<IngForigua> solo esta desactivada
<IngForigua> chao gente
<lakers8> buenas tardes
<kubot> Announcement from my owner (m4v): En unos minutos empieza la segunda jornada de Ubuntu Open Week en español, canal #ubuntu-charlas. Más información en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES
#ubuntu-co 2011-05-11
<mkv> donde andará sepirothem?
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: man, necesitamos mas orden en ubuntu.shapado
<kuadrosx> toca que cuadremos un dia para revisar todo he ir ordenando
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, ufff pero esta semana nooooo
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, mira como me toca... y ando manejando el bot...
<SergioMeneses> :D
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: claro, la otra semana
<kuadrosx> la idea es que forigua y el resto se unan :P
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, como siempre.... ud sabe q cuenta con nosotros :D
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, porq no envia un email a la lista del concilio?
<kuadrosx> bueno, voy saliendo
<kuadrosx> porque o estoy allá
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: hagalo usted :D
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, jejeje 
<SergioMeneses> perezoso
<kuadrosx> no estoy suscrito a esa lista
<kuadrosx> bueno, chaos
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, oks
<SergioMeneses> bye
<s3rg10k0f> SergioMeneses, de la que se perdio
<s3rg10k0f> hermano
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, si chamo... q pena, pero se me presento un inconveniente familiar y tuve q cancelar
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, vi la chiba :S
<s3rg10k0f> la chiva el pastel
<s3rg10k0f> el tutut
<s3rg10k0f> todo
<s3rg10k0f> :-O
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, =(
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, en el campus nos desquitamos! toda una semana!
<s3rg10k0f> jaja pero yo no voy 
<s3rg10k0f> jeje
<s3rg10k0f> pero por hay nos vemos
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, en serio no va a ir?
<SergioMeneses> y eso?
<s3rg10k0f> es que no se
<s3rg10k0f> tengo mucho trabajp
<s3rg10k0f> pero pues yo les caigo por las noches
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, eso!
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, ud necesita un nick oficial... asi q valla pensando en ello para q lo registre en freenode
<stOrmBlast> ya lo tengo es este :P
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, y q significa tu nick?
<stOrmBlast> no tiene traducción :$
<stOrmBlast> realmente el idioma es noruego xD!
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, o.0 ...vale jejej
<stOrmBlast> se escribiria algo asi como :Stormblåst
<SergioMeneses> je
<stOrmBlast> xD
<stOrmBlast> en ingles seria como storm blow algo asi :P
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, el kuadrosk me dejo trabajo :S jeje
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses: mucho ? xD! 
<stOrmBlast> si puedo colaboro xD!
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, jeje no no tanto.. pero lo hago mañana, grax fresco :D
<stOrmBlast> jajajaja bueno en caso de una manita, no mas esque avise :P
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, me toca programar lo de su reunion con jose! creo q este sabado continuamos
<stOrmBlast> de una !
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses, y forigua ?
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, jeje por hay anda... pero anda bravo conmigo!
<SergioMeneses> q chafa
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses: lolz porque ?
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, por lo de la fiesta de lanzamiento
<stOrmBlast> :O que paso alla ?
<stOrmBlast> me la perdi :(
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, seee ...paso q no pude ir jejeje
<stOrmBlast> jajajajajajjajaja
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses: lo dejaste alborotado xD!
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, jejeje ...lol
<stOrmBlast> xD
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos estamos en contacto! que esten bien :D
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses: que descanses, gracias por todo 
<vientosolar__> buenas
<vientosolar__> alguien por aca? 
<VientoSolar> alguien sabe pq mi teclado numerico no funciona o como lo puedo arreglar?
<kuadrosx> senekis: de donde salio el unity kde?
<kuadrosx> err
<kuadrosx> aa no esta same :/
<kuadrosx> figura esperar
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, ping
<kuadrosx> senekis: pongo
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: de donde salio el unity kde
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, jejeje si lo vio?
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, en la uds lo mostraron
<SergioMeneses> q poder
<SergioMeneses> jejeje yo vi el streaming
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<kuadrosx> aa ok :P
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, venga ahora si cuente q es lo q necesita de shapado? a ver q se puede ir adelantando
<kuadrosx> a ver
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: taggear lo que hay que taggear
<kuadrosx> responder lo que se pueda responder
<kuadrosx> cerrar las preguntas repetidas
<kuadrosx> editar preguntas para mejorar el contenido
<SergioMeneses> kio.0
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, o.0
<kuadrosx> 0.0
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: se, esta dificil :P
<kuadrosx> aa cerrar las preguntas que no sean preguntas
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, esta es largo
<SergioMeneses> pero se puede hacer
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: si, bueno es lo que debemos hacer todos :P
<kuadrosx> yo lo hago cuando tengo un tiempito
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, si claro lo entiendo :D
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, pregunta
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: pregunte
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, necesitamos una cuenta especial para realizar esas tareas?
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: vos no sos admin?
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, de shapado no
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: del grupo de ubuntu :P
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: http://ubuntu.shapado.com/pages/como-ser-moderador-o-administrador-de-ubuntu-en-shapado
<kuadrosx> jeje
<kuadrosx> bueno, yo te agrego
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, ok
<kuadrosx> a que asco esta ui :|
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, :S
<kuadrosx> bueno será una tarea de esta semana mejorar esta ui
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, dale :D
<SergioMeneses> Clasebot no esta leyendo el calendar?
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: pruebe a ver
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: sergio meneses o sergioandresmeneses? :|
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, sergiomeneses
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, un momento
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, si sergiomeneses
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: okay ya sos moderador?
<kuadrosx> se supone que ya deberias serlo
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, si veo el link de Moderate
<SergioMeneses> ando mirando eso
<kuadrosx> okay
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, hoy pablorubianes hablará de unity
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> y de seguro del proyecto de ubuntu-uy para unity
#ubuntu-co 2011-05-12
<kubot> Announcement from my owner (m4v): Ya empieza la tercera jornada de Ubuntu Open Week en español, canal #ubuntu-charlas. Más información https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES
<SergioMeneses>  /msg chanserv op #ubuntu-co
<SergioMeneses> mmm... el q vea eso dira q bote a fabian :S
<Andphe> uy ese SergioMeneses patio a fabian!!!
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, neee... como se le ocurre!
<kuadrosx> hollman: esta por alli?
<hollman> kuadrosx, tonces
<kuadrosx> hollman: vos que sabes de los paquetes de datos de uff?
<hollman> kuadrosx, nada man ..
<kuadrosx> jejeje usted que es el que anda pendiente de esas cosas :P
<hollman> jajajaja
<kuadrosx> :|
<hollman> esta vez le quedo mal :E
<hollman> jejejej, no se la verdad
<kuadrosx> no se como que voy a contratar con une
<kuadrosx> el internec movil
<hollman> ayer si me pregunte eso mismo mientras vi un comercial de uff
<hollman> pero no se todavia
<hollman> Andphe, ping
<hollman> Andphe, confirmado
<Andphe> dele que no viene carro
<Andphe> confirmado que ?
<hollman> le voy a hacer visita a la semana de la u
<hollman> Andphe, aja
<Andphe> ahhh
<Andphe> :D
<hollman> llego el viernes
<kuadrosx> es que según entiendo en la pagina es que solo laptops
<Andphe> ese dia no se acaba ?
<hollman> apenas para las polas del viernes :P
<kuadrosx> err solo en celulares
<Andphe> pony malta <?>
<hollman> eso, perdon, llego el jueves y expongo el viernes
<Andphe> :D
<hollman> lo bueno pal final dicen por ahi
<Andphe> ahh yo tb el viernes
<hollman> eso ;) jejejeje
<hollman> Andphe, que va a exponer ?
<Andphe> kuadrosx, pero uno puede poner el chip en un modem
<Andphe> asi hago yo con mi tigo
<Andphe> cargo 1 hora o 1 dia de internet en mi cel
<Andphe> y le saco el chip y se lo pongo al modem
<Andphe> y a navegata
<hollman> kuadrosx, ahi esta !!
<Andphe> :D
<Andphe> hollman, como hacer un proyecto de software libre
<Andphe> de eso voy a hablar
<hollman> Andphe, como ?
<hollman> :P
<Andphe> con mucho cuidado
<Andphe> <the end>
<hollman> jejejeje ...
<Andphe> brb
<kuadrosx> lol
<kuadrosx> hollman: hmm
<kuadrosx> ok
<vientosolar> buenas
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, kuadrosx sergiokof por hay estan uds http://twitpic.com/4wmbq4
<kuadrosx> clic
<Andphe> :|
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, jaja desde q montamso su foto en la pag de u-co anda mas aburrido parce!
<Andphe> :\
<Andphe> tengo es un cansancio
<Andphe> y sueño
<Andphe> siento cansancio en las manos
 * Andphe se está apagando <?>
<kuadrosx> bueno, hablamos... que me esta cogiendo la noche
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, oks
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, je! y eso paso de largo?
<Andphe> no nada
<Andphe> me acoste como a las 12:30
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, jeje tas viejo parce!
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: http://preguntas.canaima.org.ve/ btw
<kuadrosx> ya que veo que andan haciendole publicidad a shapado :P
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, claro! de una!
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: eso lo crearon hace tiempo
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, cuando vea hasta tendra el espacio de la leylleras hay
<kuadrosx> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, shhh q ese es el tio del Andphe 
<kuadrosx> lol
<kuadrosx> bueno, voy tarde pal examen :|
<kuadrosx> bbl
<Andphe> :|
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, exitos
<kuadrosx> hollman: te puede hacer una consulta de redes inalambricas? :P
<hollman> kuadrosx, claro, a ver si se la respuesta ...
<kuadrosx> lo que pasa es que aca estoy viviendo en una finca :P, y pues esta lejos del perimetro urbano... me preguntaba si por alguna razon un operador llevara la linea hasta el frente de la finca.... lo mejor seria poner una red inalambrica o cablear todo hasta la casa ? :P
<kuadrosx> que esta a 200 metros del la calle :D
<kuadrosx> es posible? :P
<kuadrosx> igual solo es una suposicion xD dudo que llegue el internet por allá este año
<hollman> kuadrosx, es posible por wifi
<Andphe> y mas barato creo yo
<hollman> solo que necesita a un extremo donde esta el casco urbano alguien con el internets
<hollman> que pueda comaprtirselo hasta la finca
<Andphe> porque para 200mts necesita amplificacion
<Andphe> y proteger el cable
<techdeskcolombia> Helo
<kuadrosx> hollman: lol no pero eso esta a 2km de la cuidad
<kuadrosx> tocaria poner antenas en los cañadusales <?>
<hollman> no entendi entonces
<hollman> que esta a 200m de que ?
<kuadrosx> de la carretera >?<
<techdeskcolombia> Hollman si hay señal wifi en el centro?
<hollman> kuadrosx, si es plano que creo que si es posible
<hollman> igual necesita que alquien en el casco urbano le provea internets ...
<hollman> 2km no es un reto ...
<hollman> siempre y cuando no tengan muchos obstaculos
<hollman> con la sola antena que tienen algunos routers como el nanostation integradas ya s epuede hacer enlace de 2km 
<hollman> hasta 5
<kuadrosx> pues el unico problema es que la casa esta rodeada por arboles :D
<kuadrosx> pero bueno, solo era una idea
<kuadrosx> hollman: con una sola antena?
 * kuadrosx saca el marble
<hollman> kuadrosx, 2
<hollman> una a cada extremo
<hollman> un nanostation a cada extremo
<kuadrosx> hmm puede ser :D
<kuadrosx> hollman: serian 2.4 km
<kuadrosx> digamos 3km :P
<hollman> kuadrosx, papita pal loro
<hollman> si tiene mucho arbol
<hollman> le toca un mastil tan alto que quede por encima de la altura de ellos
<kuadrosx> hollman: ahora le traigo la foto de un arbol xD
<kuadrosx> hollman: ok, voy a mirar bien
<kuadrosx> hollman: si algo estamos hablando :D
<kuadrosx> hollman: gracias
<hollman> kuadrosx, ok, no problema
<kuadrosx> hollman: es muy caro el hardware?
<hollman> kuadrosx, 220k
<kuadrosx> mas el arbol mastil de 200metros xD
<kuadrosx> LOL
<kuadrosx> bbl
<kuadrosx> hollman: ome me quedo sonando lo de la montada de las antenas :P
<hollman> kuadrosx, jejejeje, dele
<hollman> yo pense que se habia era asustado por el precio
<kuadrosx> hollman: me asusta más el montaje
<kuadrosx> no se que tantos obstaculos hay :/
<hollman> kuadrosx, eso es clave
<hollman> sin saber si hay o no linea de vista mejor no se arriezgue a la inversion
<hollman> es clave saber que no se cuenta con un edificio que le tape toda la linea de vista ...
<hollman> empiece a ver por google maps ...
<hollman> y va medio identificando 
<SergioMeneses> hollman: aqui en cucuta hay otro obstáculo... los arboles! 
<kuadrosx> hmm cierto :P
<kuadrosx> a ver veo en el google maps
<kuadrosx> aunque aca solo se ve un machon creo
<kuadrosx> manchon*
<kuadrosx> hollman: te invite a un album en picassa :D
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx: jeje...
<kuadrosx> hollman: paila en googlemaps solo se ven manchas :D
<Andphe> uy google maps ?
<Andphe> openstreetmap !!!!
<Andphe> .d
<Andphe> :D
<kuadrosx> Andphe: necesito las fotos de satelite
<Andphe> kuadrosx, mire bing
<kuadrosx> para mirar edificios :/
<Andphe> el de MS
<SergioMeneses> Andphe: je
<kuadrosx> Andphe: ejo tiene mapas?
<Andphe> yep
<Andphe> OSM tiene licencia para calcar de ahi btw
<Andphe> ironico pero cierto
<kuadrosx> Andphe: a ver link?
<kuadrosx> hmm yap
<kuadrosx> Andphe: igual... más manchas xD
<Andphe> jaja
<kuadrosx> Andphe: y si lo traemos desde su casa el internet?
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx: plof
<Andphe> dele
<Andphe> traiga una bolsa grande
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx: pero raro y en osmp?
<Andphe> pa que lleve aaaarto
<kuadrosx> osmp?
<SergioMeneses> Andphe: lol
<kuadrosx> lol
<SergioMeneses> open street map
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: necesito una vista de satelite :P
<Andphe> ah si es muy mala 
<Andphe> la vista de satelite
<Andphe> no hay cobertura
<kuadrosx> será que le comparto el doc a Andphe ?
<Andphe> si es ilegal no quiero saber
<kuadrosx> :P son fotos de mi casa >?<
<kuadrosx> Andphe: ahi lo agrege
<kuadrosx> Andphe: hollman yo vere ¬¬ sin pasarle las fotos a nadie :P
<Andphe> ok
<SergioMeneses> quien sabe q tendra la casa del kuadrosx 
<Andphe> je
<Andphe> sergiokof, caballos, fuentes
 * SergioMeneses se imagina algo como la hacienda napoles
<Andphe> eso
<kuadrosx> lol
<kuadrosx> naa
<Andphe> hipopotamos
<kuadrosx> nada :P
<kuadrosx> Andphe: ya estas mirando?
<SergioMeneses> Andphe: jajaja
 * Andphe lentico
<Andphe> pues yo no conozco muy bien buga
<Andphe> mas bien no la conozco
<Andphe> pero en esa parte no recuerdo edificios
<kuadrosx> Andphe: hay uno por alli, mas o menos alto
<kuadrosx> nuevo
<kuadrosx> bueno, en buga no pueden haber edificios más altos que la basilica
<kuadrosx> del lado norte del rio
<kuadrosx> Andphe: viste el arbol alto? hmm el palo rojo ese mide como 2 metros :D
<kuadrosx> he que diga la puerta :P
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx: 2 metros alto?
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: si, bueno el arbol mide como hmm no se, bastante
<kuadrosx> :P
<SergioMeneses> oks
<Andphe> bueno pero a un arbol se le hace el quite
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopqv1827%0A
<kuadrosx> Andphe: seriá poner la antena en un arbol... logico que no en ese xD
<kuadrosx> en uno de los del frente (que estan en la otra foto)
<Andphe> oiste
<Andphe> y el 3g no llega ahi? imposible
<kuadrosx> Andphe: si llega, bueno mas o menos
<kuadrosx> Andphe: logico que mi primera opcion es el 3g
<kuadrosx> Andphe: pero me gustaria para experimentar meter wifi :P
<Andphe> ahhh por amor al arte
<Andphe> entiendo
<kuadrosx> si, igual pues para que el resto tenga inet
<kuadrosx> no solo yo :P
<kuadrosx> creo que voy a contratar con une, si me sale un negocio :P
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx: grandisimo ese arbol
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: se :D
<hollman> kuadrosx, ping
<kuadrosx> hollman: pong
<hollman> kuadrosx, un reto :P
<hollman> que mano de arboles
<hollman> jejejeje
<kuadrosx> jajaj si
<hollman> ese arbol queda justo hacia el otro extremo ?
<kuadrosx> hollman: tocaria encima de uno de esos arboles no?
<kuadrosx> hollman: no, queda a la derecha de esa foto
<hollman> kuadrosx, ha entonces bre
<hollman> la vaina es que no queden en el camino
<hollman> esto funciona como la vista
<hollman> mas o menos ...
<kuadrosx> pero si hay varios por en el trayecto desde la cuidad
<kuadrosx> so tocaria poner las antenas altas :|
<Andphe> kuadrosx, hacia el oriente hay unas lomas
<Andphe> no pueden poner una antena alta alla
<Andphe> ?
<Andphe> :P
<kuadrosx> Andphe: lol
<kuadrosx> Andphe: me voy y me pego a las repetidoras de la loma?
<kuadrosx> :D
<Andphe> je
<Andphe> esas estructuras las alquilan, cierto ?
<Andphe> uno puede contratar poner una antena ahi
<Andphe> y que le den energia
<kuadrosx> lol
<Andphe> bueno es solo un comentario al lado
<Andphe> :P
<Andphe> no es pa que vaya y compre la loma entera
<kuadrosx> Andphe: igual queda lejos la loma
<hollman> kuadrosx, y los que hay en el trayecto son muchos ?
<hollman> igual de altos ?
<kuadrosx> hollman: casi del mismo alto diria yo
<Andphe> y la carretera es alta tambien, no?
<Andphe> esa casa debe estar bajo el nivel de la carretera
<kuadrosx> pero no me he subido con binoculares
<kuadrosx> Andphe: si, pero el puente baja justo en la entrada
<kuadrosx> Andphe: ui como sabe
<Andphe> ;)
<kuadrosx> aja, eso no es problema, porque la antena igual tiene que ir bien arriba
<Andphe> ya le tengo montado el operativo
<Andphe> y ahora con fotos y todo
<kuadrosx> jajaj ahora Andphe llega en ferias a que le de posada
<Andphe> primero hay ferias aca creo yo
<kuadrosx> Andphe: son pagadas no?
<Andphe> como asi ?
<kuadrosx> allá y la siguiente semana o algo asi aca
<Andphe> ahhh pegadas
<Andphe> :|
<Andphe> dizque pagadas
<Andphe> lol
<kuadrosx> a lol :|
<Andphe> eso se ve dificil llevar el internes hasta alla
<Andphe> a ver recuerdo
<Andphe> en el sena no hay edificios ?
<Andphe> al frente del sena
<kuadrosx> no
<Andphe> hay unas bodegas de grano o algo asi
<kuadrosx> si, hay unos silos
<Andphe> hmm
<kuadrosx> Andphe: pero igual eso es mas al occidente
<kuadrosx> creo que lo mas complicado son los arboles
<kuadrosx> hollman: como testa esas cosas? a punta de vinoculo?
<hollman> kuadrosx, pere que ando al tel
<kuadrosx> hollman: si quiere hablamos por la noche mejor xD
<hollman> kuadrosx, si mejor
<hollman> estoy aca volando en un berraco soporte
<kuadrosx> hollman: si, entiendo
#ubuntu-co 2011-05-13
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: aviseme cuando tenga un rato
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, ping
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: http://ubuntu.shapado.com/questions/como-instalo-packages-en-ubuntu-10-10 le parece si reescribimos esta pregunta con algo más consiso y respondemos algo bien completo sobre como instalar software en ubuntu?
 * SergioMeneses mirando en link de kuadrosx 
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, esa pregunta tiene un resto de historia
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: se, la idea es remover todo eso y poner la pregunta como es
<kuadrosx> ¿como instalar software en ubuntu? synaptic(apt-get, ppa's), compilar, paquetes(bin...) 
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, jaja si
<SergioMeneses> :S tkw-one sale y me borra la pantalla
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: bueno.... necesitamos formar usuarios :|
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, claro... :D
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, http://ubuntu.shapado.com/questions/como-instalo-packages-en-ubuntu-10-10
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: pon un comentario para aclarar lo que paso con el anterior texto
<SergioMeneses> oks
 * SergioMeneses se deja guiar por el amable kuadrosx 
<kuadrosx> dado que ya habian preguntas
<kuadrosx> *respuestas
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, listo mira el comentario
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, esas preguntas las estas archivando?
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: como archivando?
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, si... guardando preguntas para luego repostearlas..
<SergioMeneses> or si llega una pregunta igual
<SergioMeneses> no?
<kuadrosx> pues no entiendo :P
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, shapado guarda las preguntas?
<kuadrosx> http://ubuntu.shapado.com/questions/como-instalo-packages-en-ubuntu-10-10/history :)
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: pues si, sino como haces para verlas XD
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: puedes empezar a contestar... si algo luego edito tu respuesta y agrego mas cosas :)
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, ya entendi tu idea...
<SergioMeneses> vale...
<SergioMeneses> dame unos momentos respondo con lentitud...
 * SergioMeneses modo_multiproceso=true;
<kuadrosx> http://ubuntu.shapado.com/questions/4daddb8b19ce956cde04e152/answers/4db4e13c19ce9560b402800c <-- hay que tener en cuenta esto
<kuadrosx> :| no entiendo porque la gente no comenta :P
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, se eliminan las respuestas anteriores?
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: nope dejelas
<kuadrosx> solo hay que contestar bien
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, entonces responder al final?
<kuadrosx> completo :P
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: jeje las respuestas no tienen orden definido
<kuadrosx> asi que no hay final o comienzo
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, perfecto
 * SergioMeneses se pone a trabajar en la respuesta
<kuadrosx> :D
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, http://ubuntu.shapado.com/questions/como-instalo-packages-en-ubuntu-10-10
<SergioMeneses> me dice que tal
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: de donde copiaste eso?
<kuadrosx> :O o vos redactaste todo?
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, lo copie en parte... pero voy a poner la referencia en los comentario :D
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: lol la idea no era copiar :P
<kuadrosx> igual falta hablar de los ppa's no?
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, xD
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, =(
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, lo redacto a pulso de nuevo! pero para hoy no!
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: ome recortele hagalo bien consizo
<kuadrosx> jajjaja ok
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, pero esos son los metodos de agregar apps... mas claro no se puede ser
<SergioMeneses> aunq si faltan los ppa's
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: pero el man sabia instalar apps por synaptic, las cosa es que no sabia de los ppa's
<kuadrosx> no?
<kuadrosx> ademas de compilar y eso
<kuadrosx> y logico no esperaba leer una biblia :P
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, jejeje
<kuadrosx> adept ya no viene en kubuntu btw
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, je!
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, ping
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: pong
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, hay preguntas que dicen
<SergioMeneses> retag
<kuadrosx> a si es un error :P
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, oks
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: hoy hay reunion no?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, se supone
<SergioMeneses> por?
<ElVillano> Saludos a todos
<bushido> ayuda
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
<Lamusj> SergioMeneses, queda el log de las conferencias ???
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj, claro!
<SergioMeneses> pero el fin de semana se arman!
<Lamusj> SergioMeneses, mi Xchat se murio y me perdi una parte de la conf :s
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj, jeje tranquilo! vuelve al canal y sigue :D
#ubuntu-co 2011-05-14
<vientosolar> buenas
<vientosolar> buenas
<vientosolar> ayer envie un mail a la lista y aun no lo han aprobado. 
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, dejame ver
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, no veo tu email
<vientosolar> se llama consulta y presentacion
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, oks
<SergioMeneses> agente... pues en la lista estas registrado
<kuadrosx> yo lo vi esta mñn
<SergioMeneses> ya mandaste la peticion por launchpad para vincularte oficialmente?
<kuadrosx> ese de "consulta y presentacion"
<vientosolar> no, por launchpad no la he enviado
<SergioMeneses> si..
<SergioMeneses> pero vientosolar por launchpad busca el team y dale join
<SergioMeneses> asi nos llega un correo para oficializarte por launchpad
<vientosolar> ah ok, no he terminado de editar mi wiki
<vientosolar> como dicen que no se pida hasta no terminar ese process.. ps..
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, dale! cuando tengas todo mandas la solicitud por launchpad
<hollman> vientosolar, yo lei ese email esta mañana tambien
<hollman> vientosolar_, ahi lo veo https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-co/2011-May/025177.html
<vientosolar_> es que no lo veo en la lista
<vientosolar_> ya pedi join por lauchpad
<hollman> vientosolar_, yo si lo veo
<hollman> es que ud no lo ve hasta que le respondan
<hollman> y el entrar a la comunidad no tienen nada que ver para poder enviar emails a la lista
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, estas?
<vientosolar> si
<vientosolar> aqui estoy
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, ya te aprobé sin embargo mejora tu wiki!
<vientosolar> si, estoy en esas
<vientosolar> gracias
<sepirothem> que mas SergioMeneses como anda la vaina
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, saludos hermano
<SergioMeneses> como vamos?
<sepirothem> bueno tratando de configurar mi servidor sage
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> no me hable de servidores ahorita
<SergioMeneses> q tengo un dilema para la otra semana
<sepirothem> jejeje... para mi tambien tengo que tenerlo listo para el jueves
<sepirothem> en un cluster de almenos 2 equipos para poder sustentar
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, je!
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, venga hermano! hay cosas me tienen pensado, leyo el correo que envie?
<sepirothem> a donde lo mandaste
<sepirothem> ?
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, a la lista del concilio
<sepirothem> pero no me ha llegado nada
<SergioMeneses> es la respuesta al ultimo hilo
<sepirothem> ya...
<luisanarolo> Hola alguno es miembro oficial de ubuntu colombia?
<SergioMeneses> luisanarolo, saludos
<SergioMeneses> si yo
<SergioMeneses> dime
<SergioMeneses> bye
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, ping
<Andphe> diga
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, mire... cual le parece el mejor nombre para la 12.04? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<Andphe> "Andphe el apuesto"
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, plop.. en serio cual le parece mejor?
<SergioMeneses> mire el link q le pase :S
<Andphe> jajajaj dizque Orgiastic Ocelot
<Andphe> Orgasmic Okapi
<Andphe> jajaja
<Andphe> ese de perceptive polecat esta bacano
<Andphe> y el animal me gusta
<Andphe> es un uron, no?
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, si :D
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, a mi tambien me gusta ese! lo propuse yo :)
<Andphe> ahh
<Andphe> ya no me gusta tanto
<Andphe> jaja
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, =(
<Andphe> tiras
<Andphe> si esta bacano
<SergioMeneses> no Andphe ya no trate de justificarse jeje! pero si me quedo vacano ya varios me dijeron lo mismo :D
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, ping
<Andphe> aja
<Andphe> SergioMeneses, pong
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, tranquilo :D andaba buscando un hjosting gratuito :D
<Andphe> ok
<techdesk> HOLA, NO PUEDO ENCONTRAR GRUPOS Y USUARIOS!?
#ubuntu-co 2011-05-15
<luisra> hola amigos ubunteros
<luisra> tengo algo que preguntar
<luisra> donde puedo conseguir un cd de ubuntu
<luisra> en colombia
<luisra> donde puedo conseguir un cd de ubuntu
<nikopoll>  hola  soy un novato alguien me podria ayudar con problemita  con ntfs
<nikopoll>  hola
<nikopoll>  igual
<AlejandroC90> hola
<AlejandroC90> hola
#ubuntu-co 2012-05-07
<duende> hola?? ....
<willfrand> Que tal amigos, como van, acabo de instalar ubuntu 12.04, esta muy bien, pero el lanzador esta que me vuielve loco, no aparecen las aplicaciones, no me deja buscar archivos, solo aparecen las aplicaciones que tienen icono ahi clavado... aun tiene errores' no puedo dejar otro lanzador por defecto y quitar ese? hay forma de dejar mejor el dock cairo? Gracias
#ubuntu-co 2012-05-08
<Daygox> Buenas :)
<wisin> ola tengo una pregunta sobre orca
<wisin> ola alguien me puede ayudar
#ubuntu-co 2012-05-09
<cesitar> hola
#ubuntu-co 2012-05-10
<k-milogars> buenas
#ubuntu-co 2012-05-12
<tkw-one> m4v:  alias the persecutor... 
<m4v> pudes discutir tu ban en #ubuntu-es-ops, pero creo que ya lo hemos echo...
<tkw-one> no estoy discutiendo nada.... veo con asombro como se me persigue ... 
<tkw-one> ya que no puedo entrar en el tronco entonces pregunto en la rama...
<m4v> yo solo te veté por una falta en u-es, no estoy persiguiendo a nadie ni eres nada especial. Me temo que por llamarme aquí en este canal sin que yo haya echo nada da más idea de que me estas persiguiendo a mí y no al revés.
<tkw-one> m4v: jajaja sin comentarios.
<tkw-one> tiempo atras (a par of century ago) use red Novell ... ya no recuerdo nada de nada de aquel software pero resulta que alli se podia crear unidades virutales para abreviar el enrutamiento a cualquier lugar del disco ... por ejemplo:  en vez de  hacer cd /home/miusuario/datos yo podia asignarle una letra (F: hasta Z:)  a esa ruta y para llegar a dicho citio solo usaria la letra como una unidad virtual  ej: g: ..... bueno eso mismo como lo haria en Linu
<tkw-one> x????
<SergioMeneses> tkw-one, m4v no quiero problemas en este canal!... se pueden armar conversaciones en privado! 
<tkw-one> SergioMeneses: quien esta armando problemas??
<SergioMeneses> tkw-one, nadie pero quiero evitar uno a futuro
<tkw-one> ajajaja, y asi dicen algunas personas que la magia no existe.... SergioMeneses ya consulto en la bola de cristal el futuro... y tomas los correctivos apropiados....
<m4v> no hay nada que discutir aquí.
<tkw-one> bueno seria que alguien contestara mi pregunta.
<tkw-one> SergioMeneses: le di la mano a una gitana un dia .. para averiguar de mi buena fortuna... me dijo tu! seras feliz, seras feliz con tus amores aunque se rian sin piedad de ti ..... jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> tkw-one, felicitaciones
<tkw-one> se ve que no entendio el chiste.... sera que tengo que explicarselo??
<tkw-one>  o a lo mejor nunca a escuchado salsa.. talvez
<tkw-one> el tema se llama: lo que dijo la gitana y el cantante es: rivera
<tkw-one> explicacion del chiste:
<tkw-one> la gitana batisiono el futuro .. bueno sergio unas lineas arriba tambien batisino el futuro.... etc. etc.  creo que ahora si le encuentran la gracia al chiste.
<tkw-one> ?
<yeicos> me pueden dicir si puedo copiar la iso en un dvd
<yeicos> en cd
<yeicos> pesa 701mg
<Revon> Buenas
<Revon> Alguno me puede ayudar con algunas cositas?
<Revon> Alguno?
#ubuntu-co 2012-05-13
<danielop> xD
<danielop> xD
#ubuntu-co 2013-05-07
<pattoin> SergioMeneses: ping
<SergioMeneses> pattoin, poooong 
<pattoin> SergioMeneses: como estas? como van las cosas? 
<pattoin> sabes de alguien que quiera hacer apps para el Ubuntu phone? 
<SergioMeneses> pattoin, bien bien mucha lluvia pero bueno ;) y vos? como va todo en UK, por cierto fuiste a oakland?
<SergioMeneses> pattoin, hay un codigo de career? 
<SergioMeneses> para buscarlo o es un comentario?
<pattoin> como asi? codigo de career?
<SergioMeneses> pattoin, http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/careers
<SergioMeneses> pattoin, aqui hay gente que puede aplicar, piden algo en particular para aplicar?
<pattoin> mmmmm ya 
<pattoin> espera averigua porque no sabia 
<pattoin> ya te digo 
<SergioMeneses> pattoin, dale
<pattoin> pues, hay dos formas de contribuir
<pattoin> una es creando aplicaciones  que son parte del sistema operativo 
<pattoin> y otra es creando aplicaciones independientes
<pattoin> pero no es por ese link que me enviaste 
<pattoin> ya estoy averiguando cual es el proceso 
<SergioMeneses> pattoin, dale... pero es para contribuir o trabajar? 
<pattoin> depronto son las dos
<SergioMeneses> vale
<EdwinClavijo> buen dia
<EdwinClavijo> lo que pasa es que voy a descargar algun programa y en el gestor de archivos siempre aparece que ha ocurrido un erro...
<EdwinClavijo> eso me ocurrio al instalar gimp
<x1nux> Gestor de archivos ?
#ubuntu-co 2013-05-09
<BartOc3> Fabian_,  por aca
<BartOc3> Fabian_,  aqui puedes ver los pasos https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/NuevosMiembros
<Fabian_> Les pregunto que debo hacer para ser miembro de la comunidad
<Fabian_> Listo gracias :)
<IngForigua> SergioMenesesAFK: kiai
<IngForigua> ola gente
<IngForigua> nadie saluda
<BartOc3> IngForigua,  estos compa como  anda
<BartOc3> IngForigua,  vamos para el valle
<BartOc3> xd
<IngForigua> jojojo
<IngForigua> y eso
<IngForigua> jajajaja
<IngForigua> hablando de valle hoy hable con una valluna pues pasable xDDD
<IngForigua> BartOc3: ???
<BartOc3> valledupar
<BartOc3> xD
<IngForigua> ahhhhhhhhhhhh
<IngForigua> xDDDDDDDDD
<IngForigua> trabajo como burra
<IngForigua> no puedo
<IngForigua> jajajaja
<IngForigua> queria ir a villavicencio
<IngForigua> peor paila
<BartOc3> naaaaaaaa IngForigua  yo ya tengo permiso..xD q me voten jeje
<andresmujica> ping SergioMenesesAFK 
<IngForigua> SergioMenesesAFK: despierte
<IngForigua> lo llamo patrron?
<andresmujica> pues como para que participe en la reunión.. .en esos puntos el tiene sus buenas opiniones IngForigua 
<IngForigua> oe andresmujica patron por que no callo al flisolç¿
<andresmujica> estaba enchicharronado.. no pude ir
<IngForigua> na ni a saludar callo
<IngForigua> jejeje
<IngForigua> jimmy_: naaaa emelec es malo
<jimmy_> si yo soy del barcelona de guayaquil
<IngForigua> xDDD
<hacker> hola
<BartOc3> hola hacker 
<hacker> ya se acabo la reunion
<BartOc3> no estamos en el punto de linamiento de l concilio 
<hacker> como hago para ver el historial
<BartOc3> el genrra un log al final q se publicara un resumen..
<hacker> ah pero dond e es la reunion?
<BartOc3> en el cnaal de #ubuntu-co-meeting
<ofprieto> mejor me paso a esta sala
<BartOc3> ofprieto,  pero es bacano programar a esta hora
<ofprieto> se mucho silencio
<BartOc3> xD
<BartOc3> aa bueno estamos hablando voy q ponerme a trabajar...xd porque me toca irme de viaje la otra semana jejej para valledupar..
<ofprieto> hmm ok
<ofprieto> una ultima cosita
<BartOc3> Si
<ofprieto> tienes acceso a tu pagina del comentario de nuevos miembros 
<ofprieto> tienes este error
<ofprieto>  Poder realizar eventos en nombre de la comunidad Ubuntu Colombia, en tus cuiudades, contando con el apoyo de la comunidad, donde en muchas ocasiones puede ser material de canonical 
<ofprieto> cuiudades
<BartOc3> mañana lo corrijo y junto a la wiki tambien porque eso lo cpie de la wiki
<ofprieto> fds
<x1nux> http://www.android-ide.com/
#ubuntu-co 2013-05-10
<WILLIAM> hola
<Guest80049> hola
<Guest80049> como esta
<Guest80049> amigo tengo un problema
<hollman> MagicFab, toc toc
<hollman> alguna exp con almacenamamiento en la nube ?
<MagicFab> ~o~ como así ud. desde cuando toca
<hollman> digo, altos volumkenes de datos
<hollman> *volumenes - for bussines
<MagicFab> nubes locales, si
<hollman> naranjas, externas
<hollman> no hay presupuesto ahora para comprar hardware
<MagicFab> como cuántos datos
<MagicFab> la verdad no es caro el h/w - es más cara la mano de obra
<hollman> 6tb la primera vez, luego 30gb semanales
<MagicFab> le van a sacar un ojo si la pone afuera
<MagicFab> recién estoy actualizando una instalación con Proxmox (Debian) y iScsi, con varios TB de almacenamiento
<MagicFab> el servidor es una bestialidad, la verdad no había nada más barato o malo (!) y por ~5000 hace todo lo necesario
<MagicFab> el almacenamiento, igual es muy barato tener varios teras en RAID5 disponibles y en redundancia local o a proximidad
<hollman> MagicFab, que pena, me ocupe ...
<hollman> estuve cotizando discos para un server existente
<hollman> solo el faltan los discos
<hollman> pero discos sas a 7.2rpm estan supremamente caros
<hollman> MagicFab, yo de hw no soy muy conocedor ... me puedes explicar un poco mas al detalle como tienes lo que dices de la instalacion proxmox y iScsi ?
<MagicFab> Proxmox es el "host", haga de cuenta un Ubuntu server + KVM. PAra acceder/administrar las máquinas virtuales, con las cuales puedes hacer un servidor de archivos (y hacerle backup, dedicarle memoria, darle acceso a alamacenamiento local/remoto etc.), Proxmox permite usar una interface web.
<MagicFab> iSCSI es almacenamiento local de alta velocidad (cajas con discos duros que se pueden "hotswap) y RAID5. Se dana un disco, lo reemplazas sin apagar nada ni reiniciar, etc.
<MagicFab> claro, el iSCSI puede estar en cualquier sitio (es por red) : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISCSI
<MagicFab> todo se puede armar con s/l
<MagicFab> una gran ventaja, todo se puede cifrar y controlar, claro, requiere la inversión inicial de material, pero en 1-2 años se recupera según la comparación con servicios de cloud actuales
<MagicFab> y pues... transferir 6tb a cualquier cloud se va ademorar un rato :)
<luis_lopez> hollman, ping
<MagicFab> luis_lopez, o/
<MagicFab> luis_lopez, vas a venir el sábado ?
<luis_lopez> MagicFab: \o
<luis_lopez> MagicFab: en esas ando... tratando de convencer a todo el clan ;)
#ubuntu-co 2013-05-11
<Felipeborja> alguien habla español??
<Felipeborja> buena noche
#ubuntu-co 2014-05-07
<ricardo-col> buenas
<ricardo-col> alguine en sala? soy nuevo en ubuntu
#ubuntu-co 2014-05-08
<radm1971> hola buenas noches
<radm1971> acabo abandonar windows8 y de instalar ubuntu 13.04 en mi portatil, queria configurar ubuntu one pero no he podido, alguien me puede ayudar
<BartOc31> radm1971: mira ubuntu one.. van a quitar el soporte
<BartOc31> mira
<BartOc31> http://www.muylinux.com/2014/04/03/cierra-ubuntu-one
<radm1971> Gracias, entonces ni para que pierdo tiempo... en ubuntu puedo instalar  gmail drive?
<radm1971> cualquier persona que quiera ayudar a un primiparo de ubuntu... raulalbertodiazm@hotmail.com
<radm1971> gracias
<BartOc31> si claro!!
<BartOc31> radm1971:  puedes ingresar a la lista de correo de ubuntu colombia
<BartOc31> para meor soporte
#ubuntu-co 2014-05-09
<radm1971> buenas tardes, es mi primera vez con linux, voy a reproducir un video o una cancion y me pide codecs, alguien por favor me puede indicar donde los consigo y como los instalo...
<radm1971> soy un wwaa
<radm1971> (windows anonimo) y no quiro volver a usar windows
#ubuntu-co 2014-05-11
<Ubuntero|60019> buenas
#ubuntu-co 2015-05-04
<dayan> hola
#ubuntu-co 2015-05-07
<xoanrc> hola a todos
#ubuntu-co 2015-05-08
<reepeecheep> Hola a todos buen dia
#ubuntu-co 2017-05-11
<xjoni> Hola?
